# I can't stop buying! 1950 Schwinn Black Phantom?



## PeterScherer (Dec 8, 2012)

Dangit, I need to stop buying bikes. I was shopping at a local antique mall and spotted this Phantom just chilling by the front counter. One swipe of the plastic and it was mine. It's a 1950 Schwinn, #Z301194, I believe that it is a Phantom based on the paint and frame style. It has the original locking springer, busted key but whatever, and is missing the tank, fenders, and lights, and the front drum-brake expanding assembly . I think I'm going to try and piece it all back together over the next few months; so if you find any parts, let me know via e-mail. (This site's message-system hates me)
~Peter
pscherer@rocketmail.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2012)

I think its kinda cool like it is. Your about to find out that its a lot cheaper to buy one of these complete rather than try to piece it together. Fortunately a Phantom is about the easiest bike to build thanks to all the repo parts--still not cheap though! V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Dec 8, 2012)

*phantom*

i think a 1950 would be a G


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 8, 2012)

spoker said:


> i think a 1950 would be a G




Well, whether its an original Phantom or not, I think I'll build a Patina-Phantom just for kicks. 
~Peter


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 9, 2012)

I also recently found a Phantom with " ACE " head badge.









PeterScherer said:


> Well, whether its an original Phantom or not, I think I'll build a Patina-Phantom just for kicks.
> ~Peter





And that's exactly what I did !


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 9, 2012)

spoker said:


> i think a 1950 would be a G




There are "Z" letter codes in 1950 (september)


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 9, 2012)

2jakes said:


> I also recently found a Phantom with " ACE " head badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very Nice!! Unfortunately, mine will just hang from the rafters until I can amass enough parts to assemble it. 
~Peter


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 9, 2012)

*thats a major cool find*

very nice find , lucky you  maybe one day ill find a phantom ??


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Dec 9, 2012)

*Welcome to the addiction!*

Your front wheel is flopped. The drum opens on the right side.
Check epay you can find the break part that fits in the drum.
Wes Pinchot(fender doctor) can fix the locking fork for a very Reasonable  price.


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 9, 2012)

Eric Bidinger said:


> Your front wheel is flopped. The drum opens on the right side.
> Check epay you can find the break part that fits in the drum.
> Wes Pinchot(fender doctor) can fix the locking fork for a very Reasonable  price.




Thanks Eric, a nice brake assembly just sold today for $170; so I don't thing I'll be getting one of those any time soon. As for the locking fork, it's unlocked right now, so I think I'll leave it as-is. Thanks for the tip though, I'll keep it on record. 
~Peter


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 9, 2012)

PeterScherer said:


> Very Nice!! Unfortunately, mine will just hang from the rafters until I can amass enough parts to assemble it.
> ~Peter




Peter ,
 It took a long time to "gather" all the parts !  I regularly check the swap meets , antique shops 
 bike shops , estate sales & lately on the web. For me , the search is part of what I enjoy & I'm
always upgrading the original part with a better original. It would be nice to buy a complete bike
but sometimes the asking price is a little too $$$. Good Luck !


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 10, 2012)

2jakes said:


> Peter ,
> It took a long time to "gather" all the parts !  I regularly check the swap meets , antique shops
> bike shops , estate sales & lately on the web. For me , the search is part of what I enjoy & I'm
> always upgrading the original part with a better original. It would be nice to buy a complete bike
> but sometimes the asking price is a little too $$$. Good Luck !




Absolutely, I'd rather buy a bunch of "little" parts over a long time and have the experience of putting it all back together, than buying one that's "done" and just looking at it. 
~Peter


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 10, 2012)

PeterScherer said:


> Absolutely, I'd rather buy a bunch of "little" parts over a long time and have the experience of putting it all back together, than buying one that's "done" and just looking at it.
> ~Peter




When you complete your bike projects , do you ride them or not ?


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, I ride my Hawthorne everywhere, I am gonna create a 24" Sting-Ray just to bring to car/bike shows and ride around, I built a board-track replica that will get a motor and be a driver. So yeah, I guess I ride them as much as I can. However, bikes like this one are getting pretty rare, so just parking it in front of the super-market could be asking for trouble. :/
~Peter


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 10, 2012)

I too ride my bike everywhere & the reason I was asking is that when you mentioned about buying
a completed bike & just looking at it…reminded me of the many who own or repair pedal cars which
can be expensive. But once the project is completed…what then ? That would be frustrating for me.
So here is my own "pedal" car that I am able to build & drive as well !





1946 GM truck…..Cheers !


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 10, 2012)

2jakes said:


> the reason I was asking is that when you mentioned about buying
> a completed bike & just looking at it…reminded me of the many who own or repair pedal cars which
> can be expensive. But once the project is completed…what then?




Yep, my point was that my alternative to assembling an original-looking bike would be buying a restored one. Frankly, restored bikes don't interest me since I'd always be afraid of scratching the paint, falling over, etc... 

Understand that I still attend college from Sept-May, and I have had my Hawthorne knocked over in the middle of the night twice now, causing damage to the fenders and seat. It's not a huge deal, and I'll just repair it this summer, but... I'd hate to have a Black Phantom sitting in the bike rack for anyone to mess with/vandalize. I'll play it safe and keep my bikes for fun rides and display purposes. 
~Peter


----------



## spoker (Dec 11, 2012)

*phantom/b6 drum brakes*

Drum brakes for these bikes are spendy,im going to sell a complete front and fear set up with 2 pair of shifter handles,on set of handles are scipted and nos the other set are nice non scripted for pre48 should have pics up next week,the set will be $500.00 plus shipping,the scripted handles cost me $190.00 from bicycle bones,didnt know if i was gonna go post or earlyier,no longer gonna use the set up and will not piece out thanks AJ


----------



## Stingman (Dec 11, 2012)

The parts will run you a decent price, however they are easy to find. Complete bikes can be very expensive and buliding them up, detailing them, etc is half the fun. Nice find!


----------

